# do most of you find it ok to eat mayonaise?



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

I can't eat most dairy stuff - but wondered if it is ok to have mayo? not quite sure what it is exactly? Kinda eggy stuff isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Hi Enna!







A basic mayo usually contains eggs, oil and vinegar, plus any additional flavourings on top. So if you're OK with eggs, mayo should be OK with you!!







Julie


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi enna:I don't have tons of it, but I'm ok with what I do eat. If you have problems with eggs they do make eggless mayonnaise, and it's pretty good.JeanG


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I can eat the stuff in jars, but not fresh mayo from a restaurant, as it has raw egg whites in it. This may just be some daft peculiarity confined to me.


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

One of the few things I can tolerate is mayo; I don't use it a lot, but I know I can handle it. A small blessing.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Mayo absolutely kills me. when I know I will be eating it on macoroni salad etc for a picnic or something like that I will take my prilosec about one hour before. Sometimes my friends really load the salads with mayo. i guess they think it makes it taste better. Actually it hides the flavor of the food. Just like a slight hint of it.Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2000)

I love mayonnaise but I find it is too fatty -- the soybean oil or whatever.


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

I consider mayonnaise one of the greatest of man's invention. It was invented during a 17th or 18th century war. A french duke was in a seige and his cook had no dairy products to produce sauces; so this brilliant cook invented mayonnaise. I never eat homemade mayonnaise; the egg yolks can harbor salmonella.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2000)

wow that's great - best news i've had in ages!an overall thumbs up for mayo!







(sorry mark!)I don't like it all that much normally - i prefer salad cream (but not sure what is in that either - haven't had it for yonks!)but my boyfriend makes the most wonderful salad with - chicken, apples, grapes and mayo sprinkled with grilled almonds! oh my god it is wonderful - and you can eat it in a pitta and it makes a great little lunchtime snack to take to work. Everything is pretty safe... i just wondered about the mayo!i am happy now!


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

I'm with MarkA on this one - mayo and I don't get along at all. Hope it goes well for you though!Karen


----------

